# Parlar a Barcelona



## panjabigator

Si estais en Barcelona y intentais de pedir informacion o hablar con un extranjero, que idioma vais a usar: espanol o catalan?  La razon por preguntar esto es que tengo una profesora de Barcelona, y todavia no la he preguntado, pero lo voy a hacer!  Quiero saber la vuestra opinion.  

Antes de escribir una respuesta, sabed que ya se que si empieces a hablar en catalan y la otra persona no la sepa, cambiariais tu idioma a espanol.

moltes gracias!
(se puede escribir la respuesta en catalan, no me importa...seria bueno que la practicara!)


----------



## Cecilio

Hola, panjabi, jo crec que a Barcelona, igual que a qualsevol altre lloc de parla catalana, pots perfectament dirigir-te a qualsevol persona en català, el que passa és que moltes vegades et contestaran directament en castellà. A més a més, algunes d'aquestes persones no ho fan perquè no coneguen el català, sinó simplement perquè no els ve de gust utilitzar aquesta llengua. A més a més, ho faran generalment sense dir cap explicació del tipus "perdona que te conteste en castellano, etc, etc.". LLavors, davant d'aquesta diversitat de respostes, s'ha de prendre una altra: continuar en català, fer-ho en castellà, provar altres idiomes si la persona no parla cap d'aquests idiomes. Hi ha qui tria l'opció de parlar sempre en català, hi ha qui va canviant d'idioma segons el cas. La millor manera d'entendre aquestes qüestions és viure-les de manera personal. Jo, com a conclusió, diria que dirigir-se a la gent en català als territoris de llengua catalana és perfectament normal, i si veuen que ets un estranger que ha après la llengua hi haurà moltes persones que t'ho agrairan.


----------



## panjabigator

Gracias por su respuesta Cecillo!  Espero en viajar aca para hacer mi propio mini-test para ver como reaciona la gente cuando me encuentra.  Por no parecer hispanohablante (ni catalanohablante), quiero saber si ellos van a asumir que no puedo hablar en ni catalan ni espanol.  Gracias a dios si mi nivel de ambos idiomas mejora!


----------



## GoranBcn

Cecilio said:


> Jo, com a conclusió, diria que dirigir-se a la gent en català als territoris de llengua catalana és perfectament normal, i si veuen que ets un estranger que ha après la llengua hi haurà moltes persones que t'ho agrairan.



Doncs jo faig servir les dues llengües dependent de la persona amb qui parlo, si parla castellà o parla català. En públic començo totes les converses en català. A la feina parlo en les dues llengües. Si veig que algú no m'entén quan li parlo en català aleshores canvio a castellà. Però em fa molta ràbia que la gent em parli en castellà i no en català només perquè sóc estranger. Si em parlen en català tot va bé fins que s'adonin que no sóc d'aquí. A partir d'aquest moment em parlen en castellà. Coses rares que passen...


----------



## Cracker Jack

I am going to share my experience as a foreigner.  I was once in a queue.  The person in the counter was talking in Catalan. When it was my turn, I had just said ''Hola'' and the lady started talking to me in Spanish.  One thing that I noticed is when Catalans see that you are not ''Spanish or Catalan'' looking, they will talk to you in Spanish.

This is also true in any situation wherein a Catalan needs to ask you something. He will ask you in Spanish.  However, there are areas like in the peripherical ones, Girona, Lleida and Tarragona that initially, people talk to you or greet you in Catalan.  If you reply in Spanish, the will talk in Spanish.


----------



## natasha2000

GoranBcn said:


> Doncs jo faig servir les dues llengües dependent de la persona amb qui parlo, si parla castellà o parla català. En públic començo totes les converses en català. A la feina parlo en les dues llengües. Si veig que algú no m'entén quan li parlo en català aleshores canvio a castellà. Però em fa molta ràbia que la gent em parli en castellà i no en català només perquè sóc estranger. Si em parlen en català tot va bé fins que s'adonin que no sóc d'aquí. A partir d'aquest moment em parlen en castellà. Coses rares que passen...


 
Hay que insistir... La gente de aquí es demasiado considerada ... Además, no dudo que tu catalán es (casi) como de un nativo....


----------



## GoranBcn

natasha2000 said:


> Hay que insistir... La gente de aquí es demasiado considerada ... Además, no dudo que tu catalán es (casi) como de un nativo....



Eso dicen, pero aún tengo un poco de acento mallorquín ya que estuve viviendo en Palma más de diez años. 
Lo que quiero decir es que me hablan en catalán hasta que descubren cómo me llamo o de dónde vengo. A partir de ese momento me hablan en castellano.  Afortunadamente eso no ocurre siempre.


----------



## Cracker Jack

Quería compartir algo acerca de la actitud de barcelonenses.  Estaba aprendiendo catalán (hasta ahora sigo aprendiendo) en el seño de Catalunya.  Tenía mucha ilusión de practicar el idioma.  Intentaba hablarlo tanto en la calle como en las tiendas.  Parecía desmañado y se notaba.  Al principio, la gente consentía y respondía en catalán pero luego volvía a hablar castellano.

Yo podía discernir el mensaje que querían transmitir.  Cuando hablaban castellano, les comunicaba en la misma manera.  No insistía en hablar catalán para que no molestara.


----------



## Mei

GoranBcn said:


> Eso dicen, pero aún tengo un poco de acento mallorquín ya que estuve viviendo en Palma más de diez años.
> Lo que quiero decir es que me hablan en catalán hasta que descubren cómo me llamo o de dónde vengo. A partir de ese momento me hablan en castellano.  Afortunadamente eso no ocurre siempre.



Hola,

Sí, és veritat...  Normalment si algú em parla en català li contestaré en català i si em parla en castellà igual.... Però hi ha vegades que si l'altre persona té accent estranger i veig que li costa, li parlaré en castellà. Això ho fa molta gent. En el meu cas, només vull que l'altra persona estigui còmode. Intentaré contestar en l'idioma que em parlin... 

Tant que volem "protegir" el català i quan parlem amb algú que li costa canviem al castellà (anglès, francès,etc), on anirem a parar, valga'm Déu! 

Salut jovent!

Mei


----------



## Mei

GoranBcn said:


> Doncs jo faig servir les dues llengües dependent de la persona amb qui parlo, si parla castellà o parla català. En públic començo totes les converses en català. A la feina parlo en les dues llengües. Si veig que algú no m'entén quan li parlo en català aleshores canvio a castellà. Però em fa molta ràbia que la gent em parli en castellà i no en català només perquè sóc estranger. Si em parlen en català tot va bé fins que s'adonin que no sóc d'aquí. A partir d'aquest moment em parlen en castellà. Coses rares que passen...



Ostres! Has insistit en que et parlin en català? Vull dir que, si a mi em passes voldria que insistissis en que et parlés en català... més que res, perquè si et parlo castellà és perquè em penso que et serà més còmode. 

Salut!

Mei


----------



## natasha2000

GoranBcn said:


> Eso dicen, pero aún tengo un poco de acento mallorquín ya que estuve viviendo en Palma más de diez años.
> Lo que quiero decir es que me hablan en catalán hasta que descubren cómo me llamo o de dónde vengo. A partir de ese momento me hablan en castellano.  Afortunadamente eso no ocurre siempre.


 
Ya, ya te entendí yo perfectamente. No tengo problemas en entender el catalá, pero en hablarlo, sí.
Sé que la gente pasa a castellano en el momento cuando descubre que eres extranjero... Aunque me extraña que eso te pase a tí, porque sé que lo "parlas" muy bien. 
Otra cosa sería si la gente vea que te cuesta expresarte, entonces, entíendo que lo hacen para hacerte a tí sentirte más cómodo, como lo dice Mei...


----------



## GoranBcn

natasha2000 said:


> Otra cosa sería si la gente vea que te cuesta expresarte, entonces, entíendo que lo hacen para hacerte a tí sentirte más cómodo, como lo dice Mei...



No se trata de esto, Nataša. No me cuesta nada expresarme en catalán. Después de haber vivido 11 años en Mallorca y 3 en Barcelona creo que ya tengo bastante nivel para hablarlo bien.  Además en el colegio y en la universidad tenía clases en catalán también.  
Os pondré un ejemplo para que entendáis mejor lo que os intento explicar.

_Estando en una tienda pido información sobre un producto. Me dirijo al dependiente en catalán. Me contesta también en catalán... Después de cinco o diez minutos hablando con esa persona (en catalán) decido comprar ese producto. Todo va perfecto pero al entregarle mi tarjeta de crédito y mi tarjeta de residencia y al ver que mi nombre no es de aquí,a partir de ese momento me empieza a hablar en castellano...:_D

Es sólo un ejemplo pero en varias ocasiones me ha sucedido algo parecido y no es ni por mi acento, ni porque me cuesta expresarme ni nada por el estilo. 
En fin, esto no ocurre siempre pero las pocas veces que me ha ocurrido me ha llamado la atención y lo he encontrado curioso. 

Saludos,

Goran


----------



## natasha2000

A lo mejor no me he expresado bien, Goran...

A lo mejor me he equivocado de tiempo y debería haber puesto:

"Otra cosa sería si la gente *viera* que te cuesta expresarte..."

Porque como ya he dicho, ya sé que tu catalán es perfecto...


Y cuando te ocurre eso, tú sigue con catalán y ya está....


----------



## GoranBcn

natasha2000 said:


> Porque como ya he dicho, ya sé que tu catalán es perfecto...



Gracias pero mi catalán no es perfecto ni nunca lo será, pero es aceptable. Ni los nativos lo hablan perfectamente así que no esperes algo así de uno que no es nativo.


----------



## ampurdan

GoranBcn said:


> _Estando en una tienda pido información sobre un producto. Me dirijo al dependiente en catalán. Me contesta también en catalán... Después de cinco o diez minutos hablando con esa persona (en catalán) decido comprar ese producto. Todo va perfecto pero al entregarle mi tarjeta de crédito y mi tarjeta de residencia y al ver que mi nombre no es de aquí,a partir de ese momento me empieza a hablar en castellano..._


 
Era una persona gran qui t'ho va fer això?


----------



## Mei

ampurdan said:


> Era una persona gran qui t'ho va fer això?



Jo he pensat el mateix. 

Mei


----------



## GoranBcn

ampurdan said:


> Era una persona gran qui t'ho va fer això?



Em sembla que sí, però ara mateix no n'estic segur. Però no crec que depengui de l'edat. Suposo que hi deu d'haver una altra cosa, però de totes maneres ho trobo molt curiós i em fa gràcia. 

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Per cert...té alguna cosa a veure que sigui una persona gran?  [/FONT]


----------



## panjabigator

Goran, tus ejemplos son molts interesantes!  Pero me molesta mucho que la gente te tratara en castellano si tu quieres que sea catalan.  Esto solamente te ha paso en Barcelona o en otros lugares tambien?  Despues de hablarte en castellano, que idioma escoges?  Sigues hablando catalan o al reves?  

Pienso que si estara en Barcelona, por el color de mi piel, nadie (cap persona?) me fuera a hablar en catalan!  Un dia os dire de verdad!


----------



## Mei

GoranBcn said:


> Em sembla que sí, però ara mateix no n'estic segur. Però no crec que depengui de l'edat. Suposo que hi deu d'haver una altra cosa, però de totes maneres ho trobo molt curiós i em fa gràcia.
> 
> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Per cert...té alguna cosa a veure que sigui una persona gran?  [/FONT]



Home, no sé perquè la gent gran acostuma a parlar en castellà als estrangers, la meva àvia ho fa... 

Panjabigator, potser no et parlaran en català des de un principi però si tu ho fas i ho demanes segur que estaran encants de fer-ho, jo ho faria. 

Salut

Mei


----------



## panjabigator

Despues de unirme con este grupo/sitio, me he puesto en pensar que haria yo si fuera en vuestras posiciones.  Y la verdad es que en una manera, estoy!  En mi comunidad en panjab, hay tanta gente que solamente habla o quiere hablar en hindi y no panjabi.  Odio a confesarlo, pero mi mama algunas veces es asi!  Quiero que me hable en panjabi y ella seguira hablando en panjabi hasta que se hace dificil para ella.  Que se puede hacer?  Res!  Desafortunadamente, tengo que aceptar eso como realidad.  Aqui en la universidad, solomente he encontrado personas panjabis que 
solamente saben hablar en Hindi.  No puedo insistir en que me hablen en panjabi, aunque quiero!

Es per razons aixo que em sento/identifico amb vosaltres!  No se com podeu soportarlo!


----------



## natasha2000

Pero, no es que no quieren, sino que lo hacen por tí, para que a tí te sea más fácil comunicarte con ellos... La gente piensa, si no es de aquí, es difícil que hable catalán...

Mira, hablo mucho con mi compañero de trabajo sobre este tema. Él es catalán, y un día me explicó como había discutido con su mujer porque ella siempre hablaba a la chica de la panadería (que es de piel oscura, no especificó la nacionalidad), en castellano, si normalmente se expresa en catalán. Su mujer "suponía" que la chica no hablaba catalán, sólo por ver que obviamente era una inmigrante. El día siguiente, mi compañero le habló a la chica en catalán, y la chica le contestó en catalán, e incluso llegaron a tener una conversación corta pero bonita en catalán...

Ya he dicho yo, los catalanes son demasiado considerables...


----------



## Mei

panjabigator said:


> Despues de unirme con este grupo/sitio, me he puesto en pensar que haria yo si fuera en vuestras posiciones.  Y la verdad es que en una manera, estoy!  En mi comunidad en panjab, hay tanta gente que solamente habla o quiere hablar en hindi y no panjabi.  Odio a confesarlo, pero mi mama algunas veces es asi!  Quiero que me hable en panjabi y ella seguira hablando en panjabi hasta que se hace dificil para ella.  Que se puede hacer?  Res!  Desafortunadamente, tengo que aceptar eso como realidad.  Aqui en la universidad, solomente he encontrado personas panjabis que
> solamente saben hablar en Hindi.  No puedo insistir en que me hablen en panjabi, aunque quiero!
> 
> Es per razons aixo que em sento/identifico amb vosaltres!  No se com podeu soportarlo!



Panja, és questió de costums. Mira, una de les millors coses que li pots dir a un català és que t'agrada la seva llengua i que la vols parlar. 

Estem acostumats que els estrangers vinguin a Catalunya i ens parlin en castellà. A mi m'és igual però suposo que és per això que ens costa parla en català als no natius. 

També he de dir que cada vegada són més els que volen aprendre aquesta llengua i penso que és genial! 

Mei


----------



## GoranBcn

panjabigator said:
			
		

> Esto solamente te ha pasado en Barcelona o en otros lugares también?



Sí, normalmente me pasa en Bcn porque es donde vivo y trabajo. 



			
				panjabigator said:
			
		

> Después de hablarte en castellano, qué idioma escoges?  Sigues hablando en catalán o al revés?



Sigo hablando en catalán porque soy un poco cabezota. 



			
				Mei said:
			
		

> Estem acostumats que els estrangers vinguin a Catalunya i ens parlin en castellà. A mi m'és igual però suposo que és per això que ens costa parla en català als no natius.
> 
> També he de dir que cada vegada són més els que volen aprendre aquesta llengua i penso que és genial!



Sí, Mei, tens raó, però també m'he adonat que, a vegades, som els estrangers els que parlem més el català que els que vénen d'altres parts d'Espanya a viure aquí. També m'he fixat que la majoria de la gent que ve de Sudamérica tampoc ho fa... Com que ja tenen el castellà doncs pensen que no cal que aprenguin el català. Jo he hagut d'aprendre les dues llengües. Però això és un altre tema que no vull tocar ara perquè cadascú s'hi integra a la seva manera...
Per cert algú ha vist el programa aquest que feien per tv3 "Un lloc estrany"? La majoria de la gent que hi participava (tots estrangers) parlava en català.  Si fan la segona edició m'hi presento. 

Una pregunta off topic: Es diu natiu o nadiu?

Gràcies

Goran


----------



## Mei

GoranBcn said:


> Sí, Mei, tens raó, però també m'he adonat que, a vegades, som els estrangers els que parlem més el català que els que vénen d'altres parts d'Espanya a viure aquí. També m'he fixat que la majoria de la gent que ve de Sudamérica tampoc ho fa... Com que ja tenen el castellà doncs pensen que no cal que aprenguin el català. Jo he hagut d'aprendre les dues llengües. Però això és un altre tema que no vull tocar ara perquè cadascú s'hi integra a la seva manera...
> Per cert algú ha vist el programa aquest que feien per tv3 "Un lloc estrany"? La majoria de la gent que hi participava (tots estrangers) parlava en català.  Si fan la segona edició m'hi presento.
> 
> Una pregunta off topic: Es diu natiu o nadiu? *Pels que no ho sapiguen: natiu o nadiu *
> 
> Gràcies
> 
> Goran



De totes maneres, Déu ni do la de gent que ha vingut a viure aquí i el parla. (I la gent que no hi viu però que tot i així li agrada i l'estudia). En aquest programa que dius, (jo també el veia), és on vaig veure que es molestaven quan se'ls parla castellà... em va xocar... ara intento contestar en la llengua amb la que em parlen. 

Salut

Mei


----------



## betulina

Mei said:


> En aquest programa que dius, (jo també el veia), és on vaig veure que es molestaven quan se'ls parla castellà... em va xocar... ara intento contestar en la llengua amb la que em parlen.



Hola!

Jo també ho veia (quin èxit d'audiència!) i també em va xocar això i que deien que trobaven que si se'ls parlava en castellà era perquè els catalanoparlants pensàvem que és que els vèiem com a diferents i estrangers (encara que fes anys que estiguessin aquí) i que així no els incloíem en el nostre "món". 

Jo més aviat crec que és el que heu estat dient, que tenim assumit que qui ve de fora aprèn (o ja parla) castellà i prou, que no li interessa el català, per dir-ho d'alguna manera. I la veritat és que ho veig força paradoxal, perquè defensem i defensem que puguem fer la nostra vida en català (jo la primera) i després actuem així. 

Ara sempre parlo en la llengua en què em parlen i jo intento adreçar-me a tothom en català, sigui qui sigui, encara que de vegades costa...

Salut!


----------



## natasha2000

betulina said:


> I la veritat és que ho veig força paradoxal, perquè defensem i defensem que puguem fer la nostra vida en català (jo la primera) i després actuem així.


 
Sinceramente, a mí también me confunde eso.


----------



## GoranBcn

Però també hi una cosa certa aquí. Si algú està acostumat a parlar amb una persona en un idioma després és molt difícil canviar a un altre. Molts amics meus, de parla catalana/mallorquina, que sempre em parlaven en castellà, ara els resulta estrany parlar-me en català. Aquestes coses les entenc perfectament perquè jo mateix sóc incapaç de parlar en castellà o català, per exemple, amb la meva germana perquè estem acostumats a parlar en croat.
Suposo que passa el mateix entre les converses dels catalans amb els seus amics de fora.

N'esteu d'acord?


----------



## stefanino

hola
jo sòc italià i també porto molts anys a catalunya i em passa més o menys el mateix que al goran
i casos com el de la botiga també m'ha passat..... i us puc assegurar que no és gent gran, més aviat son nois i noies joves que et canvien d'idioma a mitja conversa


----------



## Cecilio

GoranBcn said:


> Però també hi una cosa certa aquí. Si algú està acostumat a parlar amb una persona en un idioma després és molt difícil canviar a un altre. Molts amics meus, de parla catalana/mallorquina, que sempre em parlaven en castellà, ara els resulta estrany parlar-me en català. Aquestes coses les entenc perfectament perquè jo mateix sóc incapaç de parlar en castellà o català, per exemple, amb la meva germana perquè estem acostumats a parlar en croat.
> Suposo que passa el mateix entre les converses dels catalans amb els seus amics de fora.
> 
> N'esteu d'acord?



A mi també em passa, i crec que a molta gent. T'acostumes a parlar amb algún en un idioma determinat i després és molt difícil canviar, encara que no impossible. Conec algun matrimoni de catalans amb molta consciència lingüística o fins i tot nacionalista que m'han confessat que quan es van conéixer parlaven entre ells en castellà. I crec que aquesta història no és un cas aïllat.


----------



## betulina

GoranBcn said:


> Hi esteu d'acord?



I tant, Goran! Totalment d'acord! Amb els familiars, amb els amics... quan t'acostumes a parlar o sempre has parlat amb algú en un idioma, dir-li ni que sigui una frase en l'altre idioma a mi se'm fa molt estrany. 
Però en el teu cas, suposo que és qüestió d'insistir-hi i al final s'hi acaben acostumant (també), no?


----------



## GoranBcn

Cecilio said:


> Per cert, per què no canviem el títol d'aquest fil i escrivim "Parlar a Barcelona"?



Jo ja ho he fet.


----------



## GoranBcn

betulina said:


> I tant, Goran! Totalment d'acord! Amb els familiars, amb els amics... quan t'acostumes a parlar o sempre has parlat amb algú en un idioma, dir-li ni que sigui una frase en l'altre idioma a mi se'm fa molt estrany.
> Però en el teu cas, suposo que és qüestió d'insistir-hi i al final s'hi acaben acostumant (també), no?



Offtopic: Això vol dir que només _estar-hi d'acord_ és correcte?

Gràcies, Betulina. 

Goran


----------

